# 2 Biax Power Scrapers



## HMWorks (Aug 15, 2019)

I've been watching for a power scraper for a while with no luck and then I find 3 in the same week! 
I have only listed two because, of course I bought the first one I found 
Hope this helps end someones search!
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BIAX-METAL-...577659?hash=item365292aabb:g:D4gAAOSwOvRdVH0~
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BIAX-METAL-...571960?hash=item3652929478:g:4u0AAOSwc-BdVHej


----------



## benmychree (Aug 15, 2019)

The top one is quite an old timer, it is not variable speed, the lower one is a current model, and is variable speed, and the best value.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 15, 2019)

I got my ancient Biax scraper from Ulma Doctor on this site, for something like $175, can't remember for sure.  It is much older than the ones shown above.  Came with the box, the scraper, a cheap Harbor Freight speed control to achieve variable speed, and more than half a dozen well used Biax blades.  The really old Biax scrapers are orphans, with little or no parts are available for them.  It becomes "fix it yourself or trash it."  I was able to use my surface grinder to remove the steps on the hardened foot and slides that do the fore and aft sliding motion.  Where there was about .005 to .010" slop in the fit, I got it down to a nice sliding fit, and now the machine works quite well, with the blade under much better control.  Keep those sliding surfaces clean, and wet with way oil to minimize wear.  Newer ones are too damned pricey for hobbyists like me, IMO, and mine works for me very nicely.  It is quite heavy compared to the new ones, but that weight absorbs the vibration and helps the blade to do the back and forth moving instead of the Biax.  Proper holding of the unit firmly against the side of your body helps a lot with keeping it under control.  I have very little experience with the newer Biax scrapers, but from my experience I like mine better than the new ones, at least for as long as I can keep it operational...  Bottom line, when you have larger surfaces to scrape, and with deeper removal of metal, the Biax is WAY more useful than a hand scraper, which does at least equally good work, but much sloooower...


----------



## StevSmar (Aug 15, 2019)

Gulp! $1400...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2019)

watch out for the first  ebay listing
the biax has been rebuilt by Krylon for easy sale.
my guess is that it has been used extensively.
i would not purchase it for the price listed

the second ebay listing is a far newer machine, but the price is stiff


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2019)

for the price you may do better here





						Biax Power Scraper Metal Scraper DAPRA for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Biax Power Scraper Metal Scraper DAPRA. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------

